# First Colonoscopy - Good Experience



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had my first colonoscopy this morning and I'm feeling great. I wanted to share my experience here because this is where I found support and good advice during the week preceding today. I have to agree with what most people say, the prep is the worst part of the whole thing and even that wasn't as bad (_for me_)as other things I've been through. At least I knew it would end and that it was for a good reason. Here's my two cents for anyone facing a colonoscopy for the first time. Eat very lightly for the two or three days before your appointment. Don't have a big "last meal", but instead eat sensibly and eat things that are easy to digest. You will be glad you did when it's time to clean things out.Before your prep day, make some jello, get some popsicles, gatorade (if you can stand it), 7-Up or Sprite or something like that, boullion cubes for when you want something warm, and have it all ready for your liquid day. I found that having some choices helped a lot. It was wonderful to have a cold tasty glass of Fresca after the 8 oz of the magic potion.I also agree with others here that it's good to have baby wipes and some kind of ointment waiting for you by the toilet. Your bum does get sore before you are finished. Also, keep a few things to read in there because you will be spending some time on the throne.I used Half-Lytely as my prep and it wasn't all that bad. I fixed it up in the morning so it was very cold by the time I needed it. I drank it using a straw and just chugged it down while watching something on the television. The flavor was like salty lemon koolaid...not good but not awful. I never felt like I couldn't take it, although I was really happy when I took my last 8 oz glass full and knew I was done! My prep went just as it said on the box. I took my pills at 10, had a normal bm at about 11:30 and started really going strong about an hour after that. There was about an hour when I just stayed there and earned my ring around the butt. At that point I remember thinking that a padded seat would have been a wise investment. I was emptied out and done by 5 pm. I never had any cramping or any nausea. I really think eating lightly on the days before (including only liquids the previous day) really helped with that. Also, I made sure I kept myself well hydrated during the day. Even though it may have caused me to make extra trips to the loo, I think drinking liquids yesterday kept me from getting the side effects many people get. Also, I'm diabetic and I wanted to keep my blood sugars from crashing!The actual procedure was very easy. The only difficult moments were when the nurse kept trying to find a vein to use for the IV. I generally drink tons of water before any bloodwork, but I couldn't do that this morning. She eventually found a vein on the underside of my wrist. I was afraid she was going to give up and make me reschedule, and that wasn't a good moment. I don't know what they used for the sedation but it was good stuff. It left me semi-awake, so I could move the one time the doc asked me to, but I couldn't feel anything except a slight pressure once. I could hear them talking and once I wanted to respond to something they said but it was just too much work to actually open my mouth.







It went quickly and smoothly and I was in recovery before it seemed possible that it could be over. The nurse brought me graham crackers and cranberry juice once I was fully awake and it seemed like a gourmet meal. I was on my way home right after the doctor came in to tell my husband and me that they found no polyps and nothing else to report. I go back in 5 years due to family history, and now I can encourage others to get this done and not get freaked out about it.Thanks to everyone here who shared their experiences, especially Lauri1 and Dixie Girl. You all helped me with your ideas, your experiences (_good and not-so-good_) and your honesty about this unchartered territory. I hope my story helps someone just as yours helped me.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats Sassy on a job well done. I look forward to having you along when I start this journey in GULP 11 days. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll be with you while you count down the days. It will be over before you know it!


----------



## 17876 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea! I know you're glad it's over.







So glad everything worked out well for you. I really do believe that some of the things you do or don't do during the pre-prep/prep time make a huge difference in the overall experience. (Did you send me another pm? It says it can't find any data there now. ) Blessings,Dixie Girl


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yes,I am glad it's over. I put if off for a long time so I'm also happy there was no bad news. I'll be telling people to get one and let them know it's not so bad!I did send you a pm, just thanking you again for your help and letting you know it was over. Your positive post really helped.Doctors should tell patients to start the prep process a few days early. I think it helped tremendously! Patients should listen to that advice, too. It really makes it easier in the long run and good food is just around the corner!


----------



## 18941 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks to all for this reassuring Information. I go to my GI doc tomorrow to start the process for my colonoscopy. I'm a little worried because my OBGYN has been suggesting a hysterectomy due to fbroids and an enlarged uterus, ( the size of a 12 week pregnancy). I'm 50 and perimenipausal. She said they may have trouble with the colonoscopy because my uterus may interfere. Anyone have this experience or information that might help?Thanks-LoriJ


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Lori,I had a hysterectomy at 40, so I don't have any experience with this. I'm sure the GI doc will have some info for you. Be sure to let us know how things go at the doctor and come back for support. We have a good little group helping each other!


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice. I go do the test on Sept 15th. I too have to take Halflytely kit. I'm really nervous about all this. I know you said you didn't feel any pain. I quess that is what I'm worried about. I think I am most concerned about the drug they are going to use "Versed". I can't believe they make this drug legal. The doctor told me that I will sleep but be awake at times and I will form no memory. That concerns me. I feel it is a Mind-Altering drug. I guess I need to do some reserch on the drug so I'm more relazed about it.Thanks again for the good advise. Jw


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll call the doctor next week and find out what drug they gave me. I felt no pain but I do remember most of what happened. I just didn't care that it was happening. I had no after effects from it and I can get "hung over" from Tylenol PM!Make sure you mix your Halflytely a few hours before you have to take it. The colder the better.


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, They told me to start taking the 4 tablets at 12noon and then mix the solution wait for a bowel movement then drink. I liked what you did about starting it earlier. I have a play to go to that my son is in at 7:30 that night. I will take your advice and eat light for acouple of days before. Can you give me an idea on what kinds of foods you ate? Thanks Jw


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

My doctor had said to take the pills anytime between 10 and 11. I took them at 10, and I mixed up my stuff at 8 when I got up. I'm glad I did, since I needed to begin drinking it at about 11. My body reacted to those pills quickly. I ate no meat for 3 days. For two days I didn't have raw fruit or vegetables. I did have applesauce, yogurt, soup, pudding, pasta, and cottage cheese. I also drank a lot of water and iced tea. Hope this helps!


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well my first colonoscopy is over. I don't know why I worried so much. Once they gave me my two meds in the IV I don't remember anything. Woke up remembered the everything the minute I woke up for the rest of the day. I agree with Sassy the worst part was the drinking and cleaning out. I really ate small meals up to the liquid days and it didn't hurt at all for me other then alitte gas and I was on the toliet most of the time So everything was fine. Now I have to go back to my family doctor and do some more tests to find out why I have a pain on my right side. Thanks for all your infor and support. Jacckie


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Jackie! Thanks for letting us know that it all went well. Sounds like yours went very normally and I'm glad that you didn't have any pain at all. I really think eating lightly is the key to avoiding the cramping. I hope you find out what is causing the pain in your side very soon!


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, I'm glad it is over. Now I know what to expect. I kinda what to know if I was awake during the test and if I was in any discomfort but I quess it doesn't matter.I just don't like the meds because you don't remember that time. I lost an hour of my life hopfully I was sleeping and didn't say anything rude to the doctor. LOL. Jackie


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I worried about that a bit, too, but then I decided the doctor was used to whatever it was the patients might say.Did you sleep after you got home? I sure did!


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help.. i really do feel a little better about this whole thing... i just started prep now so im sure ill be on the bathroom soon lol ... i was and well still am completely terrified for this exam but reading this has helped ease my nerves. again thanks for posting !


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck to you, Lauramac. I guess you are into it by now. Remember, it only gets better after this and by tomorrow it will all be over. Hang in there and let us know how you did!


----------

